# Tree spiker to head BLM????



## ArtB (Jul 15, 2021)

Perhaps should be in a political section? But mostly related to forestry.


----------



## gyp69 (Jul 15, 2021)

I have been calling Senators opposing this eco terrorist, she claims she only sent a letter, I call bs, she would also be a disaster for Ranchers grazing public lands! Also wrote thesis in college on two child max families.


----------



## Lee192233 (Jul 15, 2021)

Who are we talking about?


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 15, 2021)

Which BLM you talking about?
And like yeah... its more political then forestry related, especially since that BLM governs mining/water/forestry/grazing/recreational etc etc etc 

As for slinging accusations, please bring some plausible evidence, otherwise its just slanderous drivel, I'd like to think ya all are above that.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 15, 2021)

Tracy Stone Manning



https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2021/07/14/did-bidens-pick-lead-bureau-land-management-support-eco-terrorism/


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 16, 2021)

Jacob J. said:


> Tracy Stone Manning
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2021/07/14/did-bidens-pick-lead-bureau-land-management-support-eco-terrorism/


because knowledge...

So, this lady sent a letter, warning that a forest may, or may not have been spiked (it wasn't btw) means ya all think she should be disqualified for a role in regulating federal lands?

While yeah being associated with "earth first" is a ding in her standing, I'd hesitate to say its damning evidence. Note: the article does not go on to mention her current opinions to managed federal resources. 

I'm mostly being devils advocate here. Jumping to conclusions over some half understood article, that doesn't cover the entire story, is a slippery path.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 16, 2021)

northmanlogging said:


> because knowledge...
> 
> So, this lady sent a letter, warning that a forest may, or may not have been spiked (it wasn't btw) means ya all think she should be disqualified for a role in regulating federal lands?
> 
> ...


One thing to think about though, these positions are highly political and require a great deal of people skills, political finesse, and soliciting cooperation from private industry executives, landowner associations, special interest groups, etc.

A candidate with potential ties to extremist groups may get into the position, and then be largely ineffective because no one wants to deal with them or they lack the credibility to make things happen. Clinton found that out with some of
his appointees, as did Trump. Of course, a lot of people in Washington these days are extreme one way or the other.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 16, 2021)

Jacob J. said:


> One thing to think about though, these positions are highly political and require a great deal of people skills, political finesse, and soliciting cooperation from private industry executives, landowner associations, special interest groups, etc.
> 
> A candidate with potential ties to extremist groups may get into the position, and then be largely ineffective because no one wants to deal with them or they lack the credibility to make things happen. Clinton found that out with some of
> his appointees, as did Trump. Of course, a lot of people in Washington these days are extreme one way or the other.


while true

One has to ask just how biased are the prejudices involved, and are they based on rumor or truth, A LOT of politics in the last 5-6 years has been entirely based on rumor, probably going farther back for sure, but its come to an obtuse head lately. 

Folks need to ask themselves is it true or am I just believing what I want to believe, then have a long hard think to themselves about why they are so angry. (we've all gone well past the point of agreeing to disagree on many things, straight to name calling and belittling off hand things we don't want to be true)


----------



## gyp69 (Jul 16, 2021)

I’m blown away that any logger or person in the timber industry or beef producer or rural person in the West would not be up in arms over this woman. I have researched her extensively. People who know range management know that when you don’t graze land you get unusable land, don’t mow your lawn for a year or two & see what you have. Look at her history & her own words! We cut a large blm job in 2005 ( Columbia Helicopters) north of Shady Cove, Or. It was bid in 97 and Rough and Ready bought it, automatically tied up in litigation by so called environmentalists, it was full of way past prime Doug and white fir full of white speck, we left as much big timber on the ground as got flown to the landing. I’m sure this was a huge money loser for timber company. The BLM needs to be headed by someone that is f-ing non political that knows rangeland management and timber management. There are way better nominees out there than this woman period! I feel like I should be arguing this in a Cal Berkeley college paper & not with people in the PNW who know about forest and rangeland health!! WTF!!!!!!!! As for the tree spiking Northman said (didn’t happen by the way) why were two people convicted and sent to jail for not spiking trees? She got caught mailing the letter then flipped on her fellow eco terrrorists to save her own ass.


----------



## capetrees (Jul 16, 2021)

I'll just throw in my experience of political nominees and choices. Considering her background, positions and opinions from her past, are you telling me there isn't anyone anywhere out there that can do the job and ISN'T connected to some terrorist group or someone thats just as qualified that ISN'T negative toward land use?

Gotta be someone out there. If she gets the nod, you really have to dig deep and wonder why. Who is it exactly that she's connected to and what's their gain? Even the most out there ideas of collaborations usually are true.


----------



## gyp69 (Jul 16, 2021)

capetrees said:


> I'll just throw in my experience of political nominees and choices. Considering her background, positions and opinions from her past, are you telling me there isn't anyone anywhere out there that can do the job and ISN'T connected to some terrorist group or someone thats just as qualified that ISN'T negative toward land use?
> 
> Gotta be someone out there. If she gets the nod, you really have to dig deep and wonder why. Who is it exactly that she's connected to and what's their gain? Even the most out there ideas of collaborations usually are true.


Thank you Sir for your insightful post. Surely there is someone out there with impeccable character & knowledge as to how to run this agency without the baggage. Robert Abbey was Obama’s BLM director & he is on record saying she should not be confirmed.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 16, 2021)

gyp69 said:


> I’m blown away that any logger or person in the timber industry or beef producer or rural person in the West would not be up in arms over this woman. I have researched her extensively. People who know range management know that when you don’t graze land you get unusable land, don’t mow your lawn for a year or two & see what you have. Look at her history & her own words! We cut a large blm job in 2005 ( Columbia Helicopters) north of Shady Cove, Or. It was bid in 97 and Rough and Ready bought it, automatically tied up in litigation by so called environmentalists, it was full of way past prime Doug and white fir full of white speck, we left as much big timber on the ground as got flown to the landing. I’m sure this was a huge money loser for timber company. The BLM needs to be headed by someone that is f-ing non political that knows rangeland management and timber management. There are way better nominees out there than this woman period! I feel like I should be arguing this in a Cal Berkeley college paper & not with people in the PNW who know about forest and rangeland health!! WTF!!!!!!!! As for the tree spiking Northman said (didn’t happen by the way) why were two people convicted and sent to jail for not spiking trees? She got caught mailing the letter then flipped on her fellow eco terrrorists to save her own ass.


Again, its easy to toss allegations, claiming you've done a bunch of research, the article that was posted, didn't mention any convictions for tree spiking, and I don't remember anyone ever being convicted of it (not to say no one did, I just don't remember any). 

BTW, I'm not sticking up for her nomination, just trying to keep ya all honest about this stuff. We all want forest and range land to be healthy and productive, lying about the opposition only serves to discredit any valid argument we could be making. 

As far as spiking trees is concerned, its easier to make the claim that an entire forest has been spiked, or maybe throw some well placed spray paint on a few logs, then it is to actually spike a tree, so I'm pretty sure most of earth firsts efforts were publicity only. Getting a bunch of already paranoid folks (loggers) to believe that someone is attacking their livelihood, makes them overly cautious, and irrational, then all you have to do is sit back and let the loggers do the work for you. 

As for guys getting hurt from spiked trees, and damage to mills, they all have metal detectors, and have for many years, while metal does slip by, I guarantee there is far more metal shipped to the mills from idiotic home owners and dumber gun shooters then any environmentalist has pounded in. At one of the local wrapper racks here, they have an assorted collection of metal found in trees, axe heads, massive iron brackets, part of a rotten beam with 10" spikes driven into it, files, a hookeroon, all stuff that was found, in a log by the kid with a metal detector while the log was being scaled. They leave this stuff in the same spot drivers will leave the previous trucks wrappers and binders they forgot, so that it can be seen easily by the drivers.


----------



## gyp69 (Jul 16, 2021)

I read multiple articles not just one, I don’t make a habit of lying just to prove a point. She is all the things I said and there were most definitely convictions. As to metal in trees we all have hit some at some point as you say it is usually an old fence, a nail driven in etc & most don’t make it to the mill because of the little blue circle that shows up in the butt. My point is simply we can do better than Tracy Stone Manning. I have said all I have to say & don’t feel like arguing with you about it. Have a good day & stay safe.


----------



## ATpro (Jul 16, 2021)

gyp69 said:


> She is all the things I said and there were most definitely convictions.


Right, and she was given immunity from prosecution to squeal on her fellow conspirator. She was the one that wrote the damn threatening paper, that in itself constituted a crime. She also lied to congress under oath which is another crime. Her whole life has been one big self-serving lie. We can't blame Sleepy Joe for this, he don't even know what day it is, what left wing bunch that is running the country has their fingerprints all over it.


----------



## slowp (Jul 18, 2021)

ATpro said:


> Right, and she was given immunity from prosecution to squeal on her fellow conspirator. She was the one that wrote the damn threatening paper, that in itself constituted a crime. She also lied to congress under oath which is another crime. Her whole life has been one big self-serving lie. We can't blame Sleepy Joe for this, he don't even know what day it is, what left wing bunch that is running the country has their fingerprints all over it.


Let me see, you don't like it because people spiked trees, but then you don't like it that she let folks know that trees were spiked. I don't understand your logic process. Oh, and I have run a metal detector after 100+ trees were meticulously spiked. The suspect lived across the road and had all winter to do it. The nail heads were cut off to make them harder to see and pull out. He was on a mission. He was a drunkard who just didn't want the trees cut across the road from his shack. Evidence was never found to arrest him, but he had told me a couple of times that I'd better be careful when in that unit because something could happen to me. That made me go out there more frequently just to piss him off. But not in the winter. Anyway, the FS offered to buy that unit back, the mill declined because they didn't want the guy to win, and the logger (who I'd had some problems with in the past) was assigned to remove the nails (which made me happy) and go ahead and cut the unit as planned. Forgot to mention that the spiking was discovered when a chain hit one. The faller thought it was just a fluke, cut some more and ruined another chain. He got to looking as did his partner and they found spikes at stump level and then higher up in each quadrant of many trees. The spiking was meticulous and thorough. 

I would agree that somebody else ought to replace her, but not an industry schill either. That's the other extreme. As to why writing a paper in college about limiting families to two kids (should be ONE kid actually) should have anything to do with it, please explain in detail. 

I have been amused after reading a former adversary who didn't know much about forest management and appealed timber sales, spouting the "company" line. She went back to school and got a masters in whatever replaced forestry and now works for the Forest Service and has to buck up and support projects. She was contradicting what an enviro group was saying. 

People can change, and they do. I think there is a Brad Paisly tune about that.


----------



## Jhenderson (Jul 18, 2021)

She was part of an organization that terrorized the hard working people in the forest industry. The logic process is she wrote the letter to keep the the trees from ever being cut, not because she gave 2 hoots about who got hurt. When caught she folded like a 2$ suitcase. This proves 2 things. She has no respect for the law and she’s got no backbone . For that you think she should be rewarded?


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 18, 2021)

slowp said:


> Let me see, you don't like it because people spiked trees, but then you don't like it that she let folks know that trees were spiked. I don't understand your logic process. Oh, and I have run a metal detector after 100+ trees were meticulously spiked. The suspect lived across the road and had all winter to do it. The nail heads were cut off to make them harder to see and pull out. He was on a mission. He was a drunkard who just didn't want the trees cut across the road from his shack. Evidence was never found to arrest him, but he had told me a couple of times that I'd better be careful when in that unit because something could happen to me. That made me go out there more frequently just to piss him off. But not in the winter. Anyway, the FS offered to buy that unit back, the mill declined because they didn't want the guy to win, and the logger (who I'd had some problems with in the past) was assigned to remove the nails (which made me happy) and go ahead and cut the unit as planned. Forgot to mention that the spiking was discovered when a chain hit one. The faller thought it was just a fluke, cut some more and ruined another chain. He got to looking as did his partner and they found spikes at stump level and then higher up in each quadrant of many trees. The spiking was meticulous and thorough.
> 
> I would agree that somebody else ought to replace her, but not an industry schill either. That's the other extreme. As to why writing a paper in college about limiting families to two kids (should be ONE kid actually) should have anything to do with it, please explain in detail.
> 
> ...


I've never been to college, that said, many of my close friends have, they have all written papers on subjects they did not necessarily agree with, its part of the college experience. Using that as a basis against someone is absurd. (I have zero kids, do I get some sort of award?)

I might also add what someone believes in their late teens and early twenties, usually gets changed by the time they hit 30, its one of the reasons a US president is required to be 35 or older, our brains are not done figuring out who we are yet. One of the many reasons kids shouldn't do drugs on the regular... 

Anyhow, I'm still not a fan of her, but having Reagan esq. chop it all down F U and burn it while we're at it, isn't the correct approach either.


----------



## capetrees (Jul 19, 2021)

She's made her bed, let her lie in it now. 
She was young, she was in college, she was different then blah blah blah. What has she done lately that would show her to be the person that has a level head and an open mind in considering land management that helps both sides? Where is she on prosecution of her "former" fellow terrorists that spike trees? Oh, she admitted it wasn't spiked? But she claimed it was. So someone walks into the bank, claims to have a gun, gimme all your money and when busted, tells the cops he didn't really have a gun so no crime? SHE COMMITTED A TERRORIST ACT. You don't need to be from Northern Ireland or the Middle East to be considered a terrorist. 

there has to be someone else that's just as qualified and just as intelligent without a lousy background that can do the job.


----------



## slowp (Jul 19, 2021)

I went to an Earth First meeting at Oregon State. It was advertised in the college newspaper. I doubt you know this, but OSU was/is THE forestry school to go to in this part of the world. I was taking some quickie classes in Forest Engineering, or How To Get The Trees Out Of The Woods. 

Part of college experience is to be around people from other places, and who have different experiences to share. Think of it as broadening your mind and actually having to think about things you might normally not think about. Thinking. It's a hard concept for many people.

The Earth Firsties were recruiting folks for Redwood Summer. We were supposed to sabotage every feller buncher in the woods because, you know, that piece of equipment rips out huge redwoods roots and all! At that point, I had heard enough BS. *I don't like people who tell lies.* I stood up and informed them that it is impossible for a buncher to rip out a huge redwood, that the buncher will even have trouble with some tall, large, second growth doug-fir. The other point they were making was that only the large corporations could own such equipment, so I corrected them on that lie also, and I left. 

Guess I'm a terrorist? 

And Northman, yup, you should get a tax break for NOT having kids. Overpopulation is the cause of much of the crap going on right now.


----------



## capetrees (Jul 19, 2021)

slowp said:


> I went to an Earth First meeting at Oregon State. It was advertised in the college newspaper. I doubt you know this, but OSU was/is THE forestry school to go to in this part of the world. I was taking some quickie classes in Forest Engineering, or How To Get The Trees Out Of The Woods.
> 
> Part of college experience is to be around people from other places, and who have different experiences to share. Think of it as broadening your mind and actually having to think about things you might normally not think about. Thinking. It's a hard concept for many people.
> 
> ...


Terrorist, no not really.

loon? yes


----------



## Jhenderson (Jul 19, 2021)

northmanlogging said:


> I've never been to college, that said, many of my close friends have, they have all written papers on subjects they did not necessarily agree with, its part of the college experience. Using that as a basis against someone is absurd. (I have zero kids, do I get some sort of award?)
> 
> I might also add what someone believes in their late teens and early twenties, usually gets changed by the time they hit 30, its one of the reasons a US president is required to be 35 or older, our brains are not done figuring out who we are yet. One of the many reasons kids shouldn't do drugs on the regular...
> 
> Anyhow, I'm still not a fan of her, but having Reagan esq. chop it all down F U and burn it while we're at it, isn't the correct approach either


We all deal with things we don’t like or agree with every day. You have to address things you don’t like in college but you don’t have to lie about what you think of them. Did your friends lie in the papers they wrote in order to get a better grade or avoid criticism? If so we know all we need to about your friends. If not you just shot a hole in your own argument I could drive a 948 through.


----------



## slowp (Jul 19, 2021)

OK, this is an internet problem. What I gathered from Capetree's post was that she was damned if she did and damned if she didn't warn about potential spiking. He used the term Squeal which makes me believe that he didn't like that either. 

At this point, it matters not what I think. You folks are doing the usual name calling and condemning people who like to give alternatives for what you think is a problem. Alternatives. Thinking. Both go together. I'd hate to live where people didn't analyze topics and think of alternatives--bad or good. It's what makes discussions interesting. And, by the way Gyp69, I am not a he. We wimminfolk have worked in forestry for some time now. 

I do recall that the Earth Firsties at the meeting said they were against tree spiking because it affected small business folks and not the evil corporation that had the mills. Then they came out with their logic for sabotaging all of the new at that time, mechanized feller bunchers. 

Like I said, the alky guy who we were pretty sure did the actual tree spiking wasn't any environmental type. He didn't want his view to change or to be disturbed by the logging across the road. Probably wouldn't be easy on the ears after a drinking binge. 

Toodaloo. There's no use posting anything more on this topic.


----------



## Jhenderson (Jul 19, 2021)

*This isn’t an internet problem, it’s a being held accountable for your actions problem. Some folks only want to hold people of a different political mindset accountable while ignoring the same sin when it’s attributed to one on their wavelength. Being hypocritical isn’t an admirable quality.*
*For further evidence of this sort of one sided behavior when it comes to cabinet appointments one needs look no further than the candidate for head of the ATF. He’s testified about his neutrality in administration of the law, yet his last position was as a lobbyist for the gun control crowd and is on record for confiscation of firearms from legal owners. ACCOUNTABILITY means something. *


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 19, 2021)

Jhenderson said:


> We all deal with things we don’t like or agree with every day. You have to address things you don’t like in college but you don’t have to lie about what you think of them. Did your friends lie in the papers they wrote in order to get a better grade or avoid criticism? If so we know all we need to about your friends. If not you just shot a hole in your own argument I could drive a 948 through.


Thats the crux though, if you right a paper on something for college, it then gets graded, and picked apart for accuracy, (see peer reviewed) Its not about how you feel about a subject but rather if you can objectively discern the truth. How someone feels about a topic is irrelevant, which by the way should be what separates a news article from an opinion piece. The truth shouldn't make people angry, but it does without fail, especially when they confuse belief, and propaganda for lack of a better word, with reality.

Take a fake headline

MAN SHOT DURRING UNION MEATING

COMMUNIST SHOOTS AND KILLS PROTESTOR

They are basically the same story, one has feelings attached.


----------



## capetrees (Jul 19, 2021)

slowp said:


> OK, this is an internet problem. What I gathered from Capetree's post was that she was damned if she did and damned if she didn't warn about potential spiking. He used the term Squeal which makes me believe that he didn't like that either.
> 
> At this point, it matters not what I think. You folks are doing the usual name calling and condemning people who like to give alternatives for what you think is a problem. Alternatives. Thinking. Both go together. I'd hate to live where people didn't analyze topics and think of alternatives--bad or good. It's what makes discussions interesting. And, by the way Gyp69, I am not a he. We wimminfolk have worked in forestry for some time now.
> 
> ...


Can you point out ANYWHERE that I used the term squeal? 

It's not an internet problem, it's a reading comprehension problem. It's not a damned if you do, damned if you don't. She threatened the idea that it was spiked, she then told everyone it wasn't spiked. The loggers and mill workers were in fear of their lives and livelihoods. That's the definition of a terrorist. She's a terrorist.

You just don't like it because she's a she. SHE got busted and you don't like it. You want a woman in the position? get someone that doesn't have a terrorist past.


----------



## slowp (Jul 19, 2021)

capetrees said:


> Can you point out ANYWHERE that I used the term squeal?
> 
> It's not an internet problem, it's a reading comprehension problem. It's not a damned if you do, damned if you don't. She threatened the idea that it was spiked, she then told everyone it wasn't spiked. The loggers and mill workers were in fear of their lives and livelihoods. That's the definition of a terrorist. She's a terrorist.
> 
> You just don't like it because she's a she. SHE got busted and you don't like it. You want a woman in the position? get someone that doesn't have a terrorist past.


Nope and I apologize. It was ATpro. And please quit trying to tell me what I am thinking. It simply shows your arrogance. You have no idea and no knowledge of what I think about or my reasoning. In fact, did you not read where I said that they probably should look for somebody else? Go back. Your reading comprehension is just as bad as mine is at times. Frankly, I don't give a hoot who gets the BLM position. It IS a political position, just like the Forest Service Chief. We can only hope that whoever gets it is beyond the *Raking The Forest* mentality-- Or trotting around on horseback with guns and flags trying to take over PUBLIC lands, that originally belonged to the Native Americans, not the inbred Bundy bunch. Or do you have a revised history book saying something different? Alternative facts? 

Hope this gets buried in the political forum where the mad, frothing, majority will agree with you and you can be happy and claim you had a productive discussion.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 20, 2021)

HEY MODERATORS! PLEASE TAKE DOWN THIS THREAD!


----------



## capetrees (Jul 20, 2021)

2dogs said:


> HEY MODERATORS! PLEASE TAKE DOWN THIS THREAD!


why?


----------



## Jhenderson (Jul 20, 2021)

*Apparently, he or she doesn’t believe a discussion of the future of timber harvesting belongs on the Arborist forum. *


----------



## Jhenderson (Jul 20, 2021)

slowp said:


> Nope and I apologize. It was ATpro. And please quit trying to tell me what I am thinking. It simply shows your arrogance. You have no idea and no knowledge of what I think about or my reasoning. In fact, did you not read where I said that they probably should look for somebody else? Go back. Your reading comprehension is just as bad as mine is at times. Frankly, I don't give a hoot who gets the BLM position. It IS a political position, just like the Forest Service Chief. We can only hope that whoever gets it is beyond the *Raking The Forest* mentality-- Or trotting around on horseback with guns and flags trying to take over PUBLIC lands, that originally belonged to the Native Americans, not the inbred Bundy bunch. Or do you have a revised history book saying something different? Alternative facts?
> 
> Hope this gets buried in the political forum where the mad, frothing, majority will agree with you and you can be happy and claim you had a productive discussion.


Unfortunately, not caring who runs the BLM is what got everybody to this point to begin with.
Ps. Native Americans owned where you now squat also. Gonna give back?


----------



## capetrees (Jul 20, 2021)

Jhenderson said:


> *Apparently, he or she doesn’t believe a discussion of the future of timber harvesting belongs on the Arborist forum. *


Thats odd. Where else should it be? It is a political appointment, so be it, but this discussion hasn't been political at all.


----------



## gyp69 (Jul 24, 2021)

Vote imminent! Call your Senator to voice your concerns about this nomination to run 245,000,000 acre BLM. If you support Tracy Stone Manning then call your Senators as well. This is America and we are still free to think and act how we see fit.


----------



## Kodiakmac (Aug 18, 2021)

Well, I can't speak for the US, but on this side of the border, every time a federal or provincial government puts someone with a CV like hers in charge of a Ministry or agency it has been an unmitigated disaster for folks who make their living off the land. EVERY time.


----------



## HumBurner (Aug 20, 2021)

gyp69 said:


> ....environmentalists, it was full of way past prime Doug and white fir full of white speck, we left as much big timber on the ground as got flown to the landing. I’m sure this was a huge money loser for timber company.




Define: "way past prime" please


Why would any company log at a loss? What's even the point of disturbing the ecosystem?


----------



## Jhenderson (Aug 20, 2021)

Past prime? In decline, high probability of mortality . Disease or pest infested, age related such as lodgepole pine. Normally still viable when put out to bid but by the time the eco terrorist lawsuits are finally put to bed much is lost. Since the timber companies put money up for their bid they do what they can to recoup what little is left. 
Why “ disturb the eco system”? I’m guessing you haven’t seen the fires out west. If you want people to live where they choose you can’t allow wildfires from dead and dying timber. If not, you could simply watch the entire western 1/4 or more of our country go up in smoke . That would be nature at work but I don’t think you’d put your $$$ where your mouth is.


----------



## gyp69 (Aug 20, 2021)

HumBurner said:


> Define: "way past prime" please
> 
> 
> Why would any company log at a loss? What's even the point of disturbing the ecosystem?


I hesitate to waste my time explaining to such ignorance! job was put up for bid in 1997 Rough and Ready bought the job (timber), the BLM stipulated it had to be Helicopter logged. Extremely expensive. BLM was sued by so called environmentalists, kept it tied up in the court system until 2005, Douglas fir developed a fungi called phellinus pini (white speck) rendering many of the trees useless for lumber. How as a mill do you stay in business? Go buy a car to deliver pizzas then get sued, you can’t move your car from the dealership to the pizza place for eight years you think your pizza delivery business survives? Jhenderson summed up the past prime part very well! Why disturb the ecosystem? I guess you somehow managed to make your post with smoke signals from your sod house. I mean surely you don’t live in a house and own a tablet or iPhone & a car etc,what about the ecosystem!!!


----------



## bwalker (Oct 5, 2021)

Those of you sticking up for Stone-Manning should read what the investigator involved with the case said about her. She's a lieing scumbag who would do anything to save her own ass. Including flip on her terrorist buddies.
BTW when she wrote the letters in question she did so an a machine that wasn't hers to limit her liability. That suggests she knew exactly what she was doing.


----------



## gyp69 (Oct 6, 2021)

She was confirmed on a all democrat party line vote, not one republican. Not even the usual Romney, Murkowski, Collins etc could stomach this nominee.


----------



## olyman (Dec 8, 2021)

capetrees said:


> Can you point out ANYWHERE that I used the term squeal?
> 
> It's not an internet problem, it's a reading comprehension problem. It's not a damned if you do, damned if you don't. She threatened the idea that it was spiked, she then told everyone it wasn't spiked. The loggers and mill workers were in fear of their lives and livelihoods. That's the definition of a terrorist. She's a terrorist.
> 
> You just don't like it because she's a she. SHE got busted and you don't like it. You want a woman in the position? get someone that doesn't have a terrorist past.


sic her,,she a bigoted pig......


----------



## olyman (Dec 8, 2021)

slowp said:


> I went to an Earth First meeting at Oregon State. It was advertised in the college newspaper. I doubt you know this, but OSU was/is THE forestry school to go to in this part of the world. I was taking some quickie classes in Forest Engineering, or How To Get The Trees Out Of The Woods.
> 
> Part of college experience is to be around people from other places, and who have different experiences to share. Think of it as broadening your mind and actually having to think about things you might normally not think about. Thinking. It's a hard concept for many people.
> 
> ...


what a lopsided communist...………...


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Dec 23, 2021)

Jacob J. said:


> Tracy Stone Manning
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2021/07/14/did-bidens-pick-lead-bureau-land-management-support-eco-terrorism/



She looks like a maggot-infested hippie.


----------



## atpchas (Dec 24, 2021)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> She looks like a maggot-infested hippie.


I'm so glad your were finally able to come up with an observation worthy of your analytical skills.


----------



## olyman (Dec 24, 2021)

atpchas said:


> I'm so glad your were finally able to come up with an observation worthy of your analytical skills





atpchas said:


> dont like jimmy??? keep to yourself,,that female is a brain dead communist pig


----------

